# Snow!!



## AL8 (Feb 16, 2009)

Not in August in Herts :lol: , but thinking ahead I need to get some snow chains for this winters adventures.

I remember seeing an alternative to snow chains posted on this site, but I can not find it.

The product was about 4 separate (orange or red - I think) 'claws' per wheel, that fitted through the wheel & clipped together. You can use as many as required to get you out of trouble.

Can any one point me to them again please?

As always thanks in advance.


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Auto Sock?

Auto Sock Website

Ben


----------



## AL8 (Feb 16, 2009)

blongs said:


> Auto Sock?
> 
> Auto Sock Website
> 
> Ben


Thanks Ben, but no banana.

it was more like this: http://www.mv-motorrad.de/cosmoshop/pix/a/n/1104836894-14354.jpg

but for a car.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We bought some Spikes Spiders last year - not cheap but really quick and easy to fit and seemed to dio the job.
Sally


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Go Claws?

http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/goclaw.html


----------



## pete_b (Jul 13, 2010)

grizzlyj said:


> Go Claws?
> 
> http://www.vancomfort.co.uk/goclaw.html


They say not to use in Snow 8O :roll:


----------



## AL8 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for your efforts, but it was neither the 
Spikes Spiders
or 
Go claws

They were individual 'claws' where you could fit all (4 per wheel) or only one.

I'm sure they were on this site.

And I thought there was a video of them in use, showing one 'claw' being used to get vehicle out of snow.

They were available in the UK.

Keep the guesses coming


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.sprayontyrechain.co.uk/

Snow chains in an aerosol! Possible less use than my last post! 

Weirdly, Go Claws are called Sno Claws in the States (depending where on this site you're reading!), so maybe its more of a legal thing? They will work but may break, so don't blame us?!

http://www.sportsimportsltd.com/sncltrsy.html


----------



## AL8 (Feb 16, 2009)

Found them!!!

http://www.laleisure.co.uk/jeko-universal-snow-belts-130-p.asp






They were on Outdoorbits, but seem to me missing at the mo, maybe because it's August 

but I don't think you like them: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-77809-10-days0-orderasc-.html


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

AL8 said:


> Found them!!!
> 
> http://www.laleisure.co.uk/jeko-universal-snow-belts-130-p.asp
> 
> ...


I bought a set of those last winter wore them twice in snow. First time one broke off in the first quarte mile. Second time used the remainer for a journey of 3 miles. Lost another and the remainder were showing very serious sign of wear.

Look carefully. I can see them as useful in an emergency but not to carry on a journey when it snows. The authorities that require you to carry chains or similar at certain times in certain areas DON'T recognise them. Says on the box.

Overall £80 odd quid wasted. Bougth them from Outdoorbits, no wonder they no longer stock them.

Dick


----------



## AL8 (Feb 16, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> .............The authorities that require you to carry chains or similar at certain times in certain areas DON'T recognise them. Says on the box.....


Well that's just saved me £80..... Many, many thanks.


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

*Snow Grips*

I have just posted a pair of Snow Grips for sale:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=375

Used them with my A/S Talisman, but thy don't fit my Rapido wheels


----------

